# Computer riecht etwas verschmort



## i5750 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, mein PC riecht zur Zeit etwas anderst, funktioniert aber völlig  problemlos. Ich möchte nicht umbedingt verschmort sagen, aber ich finde  leider nicht die passenden Worte dazu. Das Problem trat auf, als ich ein  neues Mainboard (Asus P7P55D-E) eingebaut habe. Weitere Details: i5 750  auf 3,71 ghz , SSD (Corsair F120) und HDD (WDC 1 TB), DVD (Hitachi-LG),  Netzteil (LC-Power 650W). Ich habe noch ein Bild ( Directupload.net - D7a7g3l3l.jpg ) hochgeladen, indem  sich ein roter Kreis befindet. Ich meine der "Gestank" entsteht dort.  Hab mal mit Everest die Spannungen angeschaut und hatte folgendes  festgestellt ( Directupload.net - Diw54hmzm.jpg). Auf der 12 V Schiene befinden sich 13,25 V, ebenso auf der -5 V Schiene mit -2,64 V Ist das alles normal und wenn nicht, was kann ich  dagegen tun?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Spannungen, die Programme unter Windows ablesen, sind i.d.R. nicht allzu vertrauenwürdig, da müsstest du fast einen Spannungsmesser an die verschiedenen Schienen legen.

Ich glaube eher, dass dein LC-Power bald die Grätsche macht und mit dem I5 etwas überfordert ist. Es bekommt 'ne Menge Hitze ab, da kein Lüfter im Gehäuseheck verbaut ist und muss sich ja noch selbst kühlen.

LC-Power ist allgemein für nicht allzu gute Qualität bekannt, kauf' dir lieber etwas weniger Watt und dafür Markenware ! Dann hast du einen potenziellen Chinaböller weniger im Gehäuse .

Du könntest, um Wärme aus dem Gehäuse zu nehmen, einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter im Heck verbauen, dann muss dein jetziges Netzteil schon nicht mehr so viel Wärme nach draußen abführen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2010)

Das mit den Spannungswerten kann durchaus ein Auslesefehler sein, aber LC Netzteile haben einen guten Ruf in hinsicht der schlechten Qualität. Wenn es in dem Bereich müffelt würde ich mal die Stromstecke rkontrolieren ob dort ev. Spuren zu sehen sind


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es wirklich vom NT kommt, solltest du dir ein neues besorgen, weil es sonst bei einem Defekt auch ander Hardware beschädigen kann.


----------



## i5750 (29. Dezember 2010)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass dein LC-Power bald die Grätsche macht und mit dem I5 etwas überfordert ist.



Das glaub ich weniger. Habe vorne ein 120mm Lüfter drin und seitlich ebenfalls 2 x 120 mm Lüfter. Wie du vielleicht gesehen hast, habe ich Den Kühlkörper Gletscherspalte eingebaut. Dieser ist so ausgerichtet, das die Wärme direkt nach draußen geleitet wird. Deshalb denke ich die Wärme ist nicht das Problem. Mir leuchtet einfach nicht ein wieso die 12 V Schiene mehr hat als üblich ?!


----------



## i5750 (29. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich vom NT kommt, solltest du dir ein neues besorgen, weil es sonst bei einem Defekt auch ander Hardware beschädigen kann.



Ok, ich bin mir aber 100% tig sicher das es das nicht ist. Ich meine der Gestank kommt von meiner SSD. Achja, aber ansonsten fehlt meinem PC nichts.. keine Ausfälle oder Störungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2010)

Mitunter riechen neue Komponenten etwas chemisch. Ansonsten mal den Rüssel hinten ins Netzteil halten. Zugunsten der Hardware würde ich aber die Werte mal mit denen im Bios vergleichen und über ein besseres NT nachdenken.


----------



## i5750 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ok, welches Netzteil könntest du mir empfehlen und sollte ich mein NT so schnell wie möglich wechseln oder erst in einem bestimmten Zeitraum. PS: Bitte ein nicht ganz so teueres NT aussuchen (absolutes maximum 75 € )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2010)

Nenne mal eben alle betriebenen Komponenten damit man sieht was nötig ist. Das Teil würde ich lieber heute wie morgen wechseln, wenigstens aufrund meiner Erfahrungen damit. Aber ich denke mal der 500 - 550W Bereich könnte reichen


----------



## i5750 (29. Dezember 2010)

steht fast alles oben, aber zur Übersicht nochmal: 1x HDD (1TB)  1x SSD (120GB)  4x 2 GB Ram  1x DVD Laufwerk  1x i5 750 mit 3,7 ghz  3x Gehäuselüfter 120 mm  und 1x HD 5770 , wobei ich sagen muss die HD 5770 kommt erst noch und ist noch nicht verbaut. PS: Das Netzteil sollte aber auch genügend Leistung besitzen, um später mal eine HD 5870 betreiben zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2010)

Naj die Grafik war ja zb nicht dabei was ja nicht unerheblich war. Aufgrund dem Wunsch zur 5870 würde ich 550W empfehlen bei ca 420W max. im Worst Case. Ich würde ja glatt das Antec TruePower New TP-650 empfehlen, beim richtigen Händler ein Schnäppchen. Oder ev. noch das Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 650W


----------

